# Please help rehome



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

A friend of mine was at her vet when someone came in wanting these two pts. She being the lovely person she is has paid for neutering vaccines flea and worm treatments. She is currently housing them in her boarding facility's but they need a forever home. If any of you are interested in these gorgeous boys PM me. They are in Bury ST.Edmunds


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a lovely lady your friend is to take these two under her wing. I hope they can find a new home soon, they're beautiful


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Bless your friend for rescuing these two beauties  how very sad that someone took them to be pts   I despair of people


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful, hope they find their loving home soon. xxx


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

they ave been rehomed


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow that was quick !!  excellent news


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

That us great news...what a fab lady...what was the reason for her to put them to sleep xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How could anyone want them pts and what on Earth for??? They look so lovely and happy and healthy...  Some people are far too trigger happy :mad5:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

So happy your friend helped out these two goregous cats and they've found a home already. That was quick. Do they get rehomed together? 

Some people are horrible. I could never ask a vet to put a healthy animal to sleep.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah the are rehomed together  She never said what the reason for pts was.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news they have a lovely home together. xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news :thumbup: so pleased they now have a forever home


----------

